# Info on Boulder Teams/Rides



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

I am moving to Boulder this summer and am trying to gain some insight on the local scene. What are some good (competitive) teams to look into. What are some of the big group rides? Where is an ideal place to live in Boulder so you can hope on your bike and get out for good long (65-90) rides. Is there a calender of races for CO. Any really good road races or stage races in the end of June beg. of July. Thanks for any info!


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.americancycling.org/

most of the road races and cross races are listed through ACA and most of the racing clubs also are registered with ACA (and you can sort race results by clubs), so all in all it may be one of the better resources for you.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

yup, ACA is the main place to find races...
next year's schedule should be posted at mid to late Jan.

You can live darn near anywhere in Boulder and ride without a problem. The town is very cycle friendly. Tons of bike paths and routes any direction you head.

You'll want to look up the 'Bus Stop' ride when you're in town. It leaves from the north end of town and is a hammer fest. Pretty sure it's wednesday evenings. Ask at the local shops.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The ideal place to live in Boulder is probably not in the City of Boulder, unless you have lots of money or don't mind being gouged. Nevertheless, it's small, and there's good routes north, south, east, and west, so anywhere will do for road cycling purposes.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*No, best place to live is in the City of Boulder! * 
Spend your time riding your bike, not commuting in your car. 
Look at results on ACA site. Biggest majority of racers are usually from the City of Boulder.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> *No, best place to live is in the City of Boulder! *
> Spend your time riding your bike, not commuting in your car.


Who said anything about a car? I get 180 miles a week going to and from work between the Republic and Longmont. I can also buy a house, not a shack, in which to live.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope that by moving in the end of june when all the students are gone we can find a good deal. I have a friend who lives up Sunshine and saids it's really nice. What about teams. I am just starting, hoping to be a Cat 3 by the end of the season. Hoping their are some friendly "open minded" teams. My current team, is great but its hard to ride with guys who have alot of different values/ political ideals than myself. We thought about Longmont but my partner does not ride a bike like I do and does not want to commute 20-30 min everyday to work.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

LatvianRider said:


> I hope that by moving in the end of june when all the students are gone we can find a good deal. I have a friend who lives up Sunshine and saids it's really nice. What about teams. I am just starting, hoping to be a Cat 3 by the end of the season. Hoping their are some friendly "open minded" teams. My current team, is great but its hard to ride with guys who have alot of different values/ political ideals than myself. We thought about Longmont but my partner does not ride a bike like I do and does not want to commute 20-30 min everyday to work.


most leases the students take up are Aug-Aug. So you might find a great deal on a short sublease or better yet, a landlord that prefer not rent to students.

Boulder is pretty open minded unless you lean to the right. I'm not to sure about the team dynamics but most aren't too outspoken with politics and values. It's about cycling first. The club i'm on has politically speaking some from both sides of the fence... A couple well know politicians from both parties. At least they both dig cycling :thumbsup: 
Perhaps don't try to join a team right away. Meet as many as you can from around the area, race solo for a season and find a group you jive with.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> *No, best place to live is in the City of Boulder! *
> Spend your time riding your bike, not commuting in your car.
> Look at results on ACA site. Biggest majority of racers are usually from the City of Boulder.


Yeah, Boulder is the mecca but it ain't cheap. Save your money by avoiding the "Boulder Tax" and live outside of the city. You can use your bucks for cycling gear, instead. Ok, so a lot of rides originate from Amante's in the city - ride into Boulder as your warmup.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fleck said:


> yup, ACA is the main place to find races...
> next year's schedule should be posted at mid to late Jan.
> 
> You can live darn near anywhere in Boulder and ride without a problem. The town is very cycle friendly. Tons of bike paths and routes any direction you head.
> ...


Do they still do the Busstop ride? I recall it was getting busted pretty regularly for a while. Then you have the Psychologic ride that leaves from McGuckins at 10 or so on Sat.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The ideal place to live in Boulder is probably not in the City of Boulder, unless you have lots of money or don't mind being gouged. Nevertheless, it's small, and there's good routes north, south, east, and west, so anywhere will do for road cycling purposes.


I dunno...you just have to settle for a smaller house than one you'd get in an outlying town. I'd rather have a smaller house in Boulder than a huge one in some other area.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the insight fleck. It's funny how quickly things can go from being about the bike to something else. Maybe its just the right leaning fanatics in the good state of AZ. Some people just take things to seriously. The worst part is that on any Forum you lose the ability to see/ hear a persons tone and intention. This can blow things way out of proportion.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I just moved to the area this week from Dallas. I'm in the Superior area right now until we can sell our house in Dallas. Does anyone have some of their favorite routes for me to try? I've looked around on bikely, but thought I might ask here too. 

Also, I've heard there are some good group rides on Saturday/Sunday mornings (some alluded to above). Any more info on these???

Thanks guys! Can't wait to get out there. (A little cold for me today...)


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

in winter: gateway park ride at 10am doesnt start really till mid jan
summer: tue(main) & thurs busstop ride at 5pm


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wiz525 said:


> I just moved to the area this week from Dallas. I'm in the Superior area right now until we can sell our house in Dallas. Does anyone have some of their favorite routes for me to try? I've looked around on bikely, but thought I might ask here too.
> 
> Also, I've heard there are some good group rides on Saturday/Sunday mornings (some alluded to above). Any more info on these???
> 
> Thanks guys! Can't wait to get out there. (A little cold for me today...)


Morgul Bismarck (al la Coors Classic) used to be good about 10 years ago before they ruined the McCaslin intersection and all the people moved into Rock Creek. Can't stand riding out there anymore. Too much traffic.

Some good flat rides out there if you head North a bit from Superior.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I dunno...you just have to settle for a smaller house than one you'd get in an outlying town. I'd rather have a smaller house in Boulder than a huge one in some other area.


I challenge you to find a house in the city limits, not protected under affordable housing, that is under $400,000, that is not a total p.o.s.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I challenge you to find a house in the city limits, not protected under affordable housing, that is under $400,000, that is not a total p.o.s.


Ours was $490 when we bought it, but that was in '01. It's gone up quite a lot since then. You could get a really nice condo for $400--or a place somewhere like Martin Acres. Here's one for $390

http://www.cohomefinder.com/p/80305/643113.htm

and another

http://www.cohomefinder.com/p/80305/678860.htm


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Ours was $490 when we bought it, but that was in '01. It's gone up quite a lot since then. You could get a really nice condo for $400--or a place somewhere like Martin Acres. Here's one for $390
> 
> http://www.cohomefinder.com/p/80305/643113.htm
> 
> ...


The plaintiff rests, mofo.  

We'll have to start some RBR 29er rides form my pimp estate in Strongmont once I get it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The plaintiff rests, mofo.
> 
> We'll have to start some RBR 29er rides form my pimp estate in Strongmont once I get it.


Sounds great if the wind ever gets below 40MPH and the temps above freezing.  You have to limit yourself to one gear though.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sounds great if the wind ever gets below 40MPH and the temps above freezing.  You have to limit yourself to one gear though.


I want to convert my 29er to a SS, but it might irreparably affect my current mountain bike riding buddies.


----------

